# male chinese mantid not eating.



## mantidman (Aug 27, 2006)

i caught a chinese mantid nymph just before its last molt. all he does is hang on the top ignoring prey.help please. P.S. he fell while molting and his wing is messed up.


----------



## Ian (Aug 27, 2006)

How long ago did he shed? You will find they can sometimes fast up to 3 or 4 days after shedding, whilst their skin hardens. Also, what prey were you attempting to feed him?

Oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## clemsonfight (Aug 27, 2006)

> i caught a chinese mantid nymph just before its last molt. all he does is hang on the top ignoring prey.help please. P.S. he fell while molting and his wing is messed up.


sometimes my female chinese does this. If its a large cage she has no interest in going to the bottom. Have you tried flies or moths or something flying that will go to the mantis?


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Please make sure you introduce yourself in the introductions forum. Grab a food item and put it near him with some tweezers or something. Could be the food is at the bottom and he doesn't see it. Or like somebody else said get some food that will crawl or fly up to him. Or you can get a stick or something that extends from the bottom to the top and the food can crawl up that.


----------



## mantidman (Aug 27, 2006)

i give him male bumblebees.(males cant sting).ive done the tweezer thing.he looks interested than he looks at me and walks away.


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 27, 2006)

try stabbing it so it excretes juices and put the food close to his mouth


----------



## mantidman (Aug 27, 2006)

i did he is eating thank youfor the help help guys.


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 27, 2006)

w0ot i did something right :wink:


----------



## mantidman (Sep 7, 2006)

now hes dead


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 7, 2006)

:shock: uhhh did he just stop eating or did he just die or what ? man that was a shock :shock:


----------



## mantidman (Sep 8, 2006)

he finished eating walked half a foot and felll over dead.


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 8, 2006)

ive never heard of that happening before


----------

